# الرجاء المساعدة من المهندسين



## hassan Attar (3 فبراير 2012)

:11::11::11::11::11::11::11:
انا طالب باكالوريس هندسة بحرية في المملكة العربية السعودية
الدفعة الاولي 
عندي مشروع تخرج عن 
:11:Marine Diesel Engine :11:
بشكل عام بداية من تصنيفه المحركات والاجزاء والحسابات كاملة
الرجاء من لدية نفس المشروع او كت او مراجع او ملفات:85: 
مساعدتي علما بانني اول دفعة في المملكة فلا تتوفر لدنيا المراجع والكتب الكافية :18::18:
وشكر ا ​


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 فبراير 2012)

ان شاء الله ... خير .. ومرحبا بيك ومن كل القلب اهلا وسهلا...

اخى الحبيب انتظر بعض الوقت وان شاء الله سيكون هناك مواد نظريه لا بأس بها...

نورت الملتقى


----------



## hassan Attar (4 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يابش مهندس ماهر
الملتقى منور بوجودك:84:


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 فبراير 2012)

*Combustion Theory*

_The Fundamental Theory​​​​of​
Chemically Reacting Flow Systems
Second Edition​*Forman​​​​A Williams​
*Princeton University​_


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 فبراير 2012)

والاجزاء الاخرى ... ...ملحوظه يتم تحميل كل الاجزاء مره واحده ويتم فك الملف الاول الذى يحمل part1
بشرط ان يكون جميع المفات فى ملف واحد او مكان واحد 
ويفك الاجزاء الاخرى واحد تلو الاخر بطريقه Auto .​


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 فبراير 2012)

*Marine Diesel Engines & Gas Turbines*

Pounder’s
Marine Diesel Engines and
Gas Turbines
Eighth edition
----------------------------------​ 

Preface vii
_Introduction ix_
_1 Theory and general principles 1_
_2 Gas-diesel and dual-fuel engines 48_
_3 Exhaust emissions and control 64_
_4 Fuels and lubes: chemistry and treatment 88_
_5 Performance 142_
_6 Engine and plant selection 159_
_7 Pressure charging 175_
_8 Fuel injection 227_
_9 Low speed engines—introduction 264_
_10 MAN B&W low speed engines 280_
_11 Mitsubishi low speed engines 347_
_12 Sulzer low speed engines 371_
_13 Burmeister & Wain low speed engines 438_
_14 Doxford low speed engines 465_
_15 MAN low speed engines 482_
_Contents_
_v_
_16 Medium speed engines—introduction 498_
_17 Allen (Rolls–Royce) 517_
_18 Alpha Diesel (MAN B&W) 530_
_19 Caterpillar 536_
_20 Deutz 543_
_21 MaK (Caterpillar Motoren) 548_
_22 MAN B&W Diesel 563_
_23 Rolls-Royce Bergen 601_
_24 Ruston (MAN B&W) 612_
_25 SEMT-Pielstick (MAN B&W) 627_
_26 Sulzer (Wärtsilä) 641_
_27 Wärtsilä 664_
_28 Other medium speed engines 715_
_ABC, Daihatsu, GMT, Hyundai, Mirrlees Blackstone, Mitsui, Niigata,_
_Nohab, SKL, Stork-Werkspoor Diesel, Wichmann, EMD, Bolnes,_
_Yanmar_
_29 Low speed four-stroke trunk piston engines 757_
_30 High speed engines 760_
_Caterpillar, Cummins, Deutz, GMT, Isotta Fraschini, Man B&W_
_Holeby, Mitsubishi, MTU, Niigata, Paxman, SEMT-Pielstick,_
_Wärtsilä, Zvezda, Scania, Volvo Penta_
_31 Gas turbines 830_
_Index 871_
vi​ 
*...الرابط الذى يتم منه تحميل الكتاب...*
*ملحوظه لا تتكاسل فى تحميل الكتاب لان مدتة شهر واحد فقط والرابط يفصل*​


----------



## hassan Attar (4 فبراير 2012)

الله عليك يابش مهندس والله ماقصرت 
الله يسلمك
بس معليش لو عندك شي عن 
waste hate recovery :11:
والف الف شكر :84:


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 فبراير 2012)

حبيبى واخى حسن العطار ... اتمنى من الله ان تكون احسن مهندس فى قسمك العزيز والجميل قسم الهندسه البحريه ... فتوكل على الله وان شاء الله مجهودك بثمر رائع ان شاء الله ..وب النسبه للطلب الاخر ..عيونى لك وانتظر ايضا بعض الوقت..


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 فبراير 2012)

*waste heat recovery*

*3.2 Determining the Waste Heat Quantity​*In any heat recovery situation it is essential to know the amount of heat recoverable and also
its usage.
The total heat that could potentially be recovered can be calculated using this formula:​*Q = V x​[FONT=Symbol,Bold]r [/FONT]x Cp x [FONT=Symbol,Bold]D[/FONT]T​
*Where,
Q is the heat content in kcal
V is the flow rate of the substance in m3/hr​r​is density of the flue gas in kg/m3
Cp is the specific heat of the substance in kCal/kg oC​
D​T is the temperature difference in oC

الرابط

http://www.energyefficiencyasia.org/docs/ee_modules/Chapter-Waste Heat Recovery.pdf​


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 فبراير 2012)

http://www.alaska.edu/uaf/cem/ine/aetdl/conferences/2008Presentations/HighEfficiencyDiesel.C.Lin.pdf

قد يفيد ان شاء الله


----------



## hassan Attar (10 فبراير 2012)

اخي المنهدس ماهر شكرا جزيلا لك
والله الشكر قليل لاكن ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك 
وانا بانتظار اي جديد اذا وجد اي شي عن 
heat blance 

*waste hate recovery*


*اذا وجدت اي شي لاتنساني انا المشروع حياخد مني 3 شهور ان شاء الله *
*مرة تانية شكرا شكرا *


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 فبراير 2012)

العفو اخى الكريم حسن ... ف الملتقى هنا لخدمتكم وخدمه اى عضو محتاج شىء .. ان شاء الله خير والله الموفق .. 

اخوك ماهر


----------

